# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Оригинальная реклама мужского белья

## Irina

* Оригинальная реклама мужского белья*

Испанский бренд Unno Anatomic Underwear, занимающийся выпуском мужского анатомического белья, устроил в Мадриде веселенькую рекламную акцию, призванную обратить внимание потенциальных покупателей на хм… визуальные особенности этого белья, увеличивающего некоторые части мужского тела.

Треснутое стекло опять-таки не спроста. Все в целях усиления зрительного восприятия.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

